# Job Application help please!



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

Does anyone have any magic secrets for filling out a good application that requires examples of certain Behavioural Competancies?

I am reading & re-reading the requirements but can't seem to come up with anything. I'm not sure how to word it without coming across like an idiot  

Is there anyone here that works in HR that might be able to give some examples of what is expected?

Ta!


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

I would just read the job description/spec and try and apply your skills to it hunny if you put the job spec on here then we can try and help you ..
Cat x


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

What are the competencies? I do a lot of recruitment with competency based application forms for the Home Office. In our department the key is to get across how you did something rather than what you did. E.g. writes effectively - go on about a piece of written work you're proud of but say how you approached it, what factors you took into account, how you decided what went in and in what order, and if poss any feedback or reasons why it was something good. Loads of people just put things like - I have to do lots of written work as a part of my job so I'm good at it - effectively giving a job description. 

You can also bring in phrases that mirror the wording of the competency as that shows you've paid attention. Hopefully you won't have a word limit - we have one of 100 words and it's a devil to get everything in.

If you want a second opinion on anything you do feel free to pm me. Good luck with it. 

Cathie x


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

Thanks Ladies.

I sat down last night & think I managed to cover all the bases. I haven't checked for a word limit though so i hope I can get it all in! 

Cath, I may PM you sometime this week when I type it up just to get a 2nd opinion  

xx


----------

